
Steve Wozniak Scammed Out of $70K in Bitcoin - ca98am79
https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/magazines/panache/would-you-believe-this-steve-wozniaks-bitcoins-actually-got-stolen/articleshow/63075377.cms
======
byoung2
_Somebody bought them from me online through a credit card and they cancelled
the credit card payment. It was that easy! And it was from a stolen credit
card number so you can never get it back_

This is more a flaw in the traditional banking/credit card system than a flaw
in bitcoin. The same sort of fraud could happen with any unrecoverable
purchase (e.g. restaurant, hotel, travel).

